# Need insight



## elmo (Jun 21, 2010)

How many of you have had a spouse file for divorce, be very uncaring, act as if they despise you, say cruel things, do awful vindictive things, think the grass is greener on the other side and then wanted or tried to reconciliate or come back after divorce? How long did it take for them to realize their mistake?


----------

